# Can anyone identify this plow?



## tecsol (Jan 31, 2011)

Was just given this set up. Was told it was off a Jeep but I've never seen a set up like this. HELP!

Thanks


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You'll get more help from some other guys chiming in. But it looks like an old Meyer to me.


----------



## tecsol (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks, hope so!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks like some cobbled together contraption to me. Blade looks like Meyer, Rams appear to be Meyer, no idea on pump, not sure how lift works since it appears to be setup for direct lift but there is a chain also. Maybe some better pics of lift frame will help, any name or part # on pump?


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

almost seems like a pathfinder plow local guys in RI https://www.facebook.com/pathfinder...636026098482/1412715672090505/?type=3&theater


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

The photos are not too clear but it looks like a Birdseed to me .


----------



## tecsol (Jan 31, 2011)

Kimber, the pump arrangement looks like it but not the frame,lift
JMAC, what's a Birdseed?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

jmac5058 said:


> The photos are not too clear but it looks like a Birdseed to me .


God I miss that guy...

I agree with Kimber. It looks to be a Hillbilly Deluxe model 499


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

ScubaSteve728 said:


> almost seems like a pathfinder plow local guys in RI https://www.facebook.com/pathfinder...636026098482/1412715672090505/?type=3&theater


Seems to be a close match



Philbilly2 said:


> God I miss that guy...


Like a barking dog..... He was on LS over the summer and up to his typical stuff.....


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

tecsol said:


> Kimber, the pump arrangement looks like it but not the frame,lift
> JMAC, what's a Birdseed?


Bird is someone that used to be on here and was always trying to cobble something together. One of the last things I remember him trying to do is put down pressure on a chain lift plow.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Bird is someone that used to be on here and was always trying to cobble something together. One of the last things I remember him trying to do is put down pressure on a chain lift plow.


And that was a classic too.......


----------



## tecsol (Jan 31, 2011)

I see, bit of snipe hunting. OK, guess I'll have to keep looking and listening. 
PS was Birdseed from Connecticut?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

tecsol said:


> I see, bit of snipe hunting. OK, guess I'll have to keep looking and listening.
> PS was Birdseed from Connecticut?


Oh no he was from K-zoo, Mich.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

tecsol said:


> I see, bit of snipe hunting. OK, guess I'll have to keep looking and listening.
> PS was Birdseed from Connecticut?


He'd fit in but no from Kazoo Mich.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Maybe Bird is mass producing his fine work and shipping globally now...


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

ScubaSteve728 said:


> almost seems like a pathfinder plow local guys in RI https://www.facebook.com/pathfinder...636026098482/1412715672090505/?type=3&theater


Very close but lift ram is attached to A frame in OPs pics. Don't see a mount on headgear but pic isn't very good. Again could be one that someone has "improved" upon.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

kimber750 said:


> Very close but lift ram is attached to A frame in OPs pics. Don't see a mount on headgear but pic isn't very good. Again could be one that someone has "improved" upon.


I know it is not bird now... I blew up the welds to get a better look on my computer screen...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> I know it is not bird now... I blew up the welds to get a better look on my computer screen...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> I know it is not bird now... I blew up the welds to get a better look on my computer screen...


I remember someone saying he would make a better grinder then a welder.


----------

